# Your Top 10 Skyscrapers



## Pengui (Jun 3, 2003)

1) Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur

More sculpture, piece of art, or monument than office buildings. Perfect proportions. Incredible cladding. The list goes on 

2) Woolworth Building, New York City

So perfectly gothic, amazing height and details everywhere !

3) Shung Hing Square, Shenzhen

Completely stunning building and astonishingly modern. The green cladding is superb. That is a feel-good building with a great observation deck too.

4) Parkview Square, Singapore

Not tall but a 2003-revival of some crazy Gotham-art-deco-with chocolate style (yeah maybe it's not a revival of anything after all  ). One of the most amazing office lobby in the world for sure, too. Lovely proportions.

5) Kingdom Centre, Riyadh

Surreal, fascinating, looks like it was dropped there by some alien civilization, that is one building I want to see with my eyes some day.

6) Chrysler Building, New York

Even I don't adore it like some people here do, I have to reckon that's one classy building and it deserves to be there 

7) Golden Business Centre, Shenzhen

The best golden cladding in the world and with its not-so-well developped surroundings, it makes it look very unreal and out-of-this-world. Some might call it tacky but I think it has a lot of class and the best crown of any recently finished building I can recall.

8) Mellon Bank Tower, Philadelphia

A very sleek building with a very eye-pleasing color scheme and a superb crown.

9) Tribune Tower, Chicago

Amazing gothic skyscraper  This one must have been designed by some crazy evil mastermind... I love it !

10) Berjaya Time Square, Kuala Lumpur

OK, it's not so much here because of its architecture, rather because it's the building that got me into skyscrapers thanks to google ;-) Anyway it has a great swimming pool, an amazing shopping mall and an overwhelming massive appearance so you can call it a stunner, in a way ;-)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

1) Bank Of China (Hong Kong)
2) Empire State Building (New York)
3) 2 IFC (Hong Kong)
4) US Bank Toer (Los Angeles)
5) Chrysler Building (New York)
6) Cityhall Tower (Tokyo)
7) HSBC Centre (Hong Kong)
8) GT Tower (Manila)
9) The Centre (Hong Kong)
10) Lippo Centre (Hong Kong)


----------



## Symphony of Lights (Dec 6, 2005)

01 - Bank of China Tower (Hong Kong)
02 - Empire State Building (New York City)
03 - 2 IFC (Hong Kong)
04 - The Centre (Hong Kong)
05 - Chrysler Building (New York City)
06 - Petronas Towers (Kuala Lumpar)
07 - Central Plaza (Hong Kong)
08 - Sears Tower (Chicago)
09 - HSBC (Hong Kong)
10 - Highcliff (Hong Kong)


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

1. Bank of America Tower- seattle, usa
2. Q1, gold coast, austrailia
3. Burj Al Arab, Dubai
4. Empire State- ny, USA
5. Sears Tower- Chicago, USA
6. Plaza 66- Shanghai
7. Aurora Plaza- Shanghai
8. Cheung Kong Centre- HK
9. High Cliff- HK
10. Hilton Millenium Hotel- NY , USA


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

2IFC was designed by Pelli? Doesn't seem like his style, somehow....

I have to admit that the knife-like, curving "blades" around the roof, and the way the tower curves in towards them, remind me of the VERY toothy mouth of some hungry deep sea critter looking for lunch...


----------



## BellevueWolverine (Nov 18, 2005)

1. Empire State Building - NYC
2. Chrysler Building - NYC
3. Bank of America - Seattle
4. Bank of China tower - Hong Kong
5. II Union Square - Seattle
6. Sears Tower - Chicago
7. UOB Plaza One - singapore
8. The late WTC - NYC
9. Woolworth Building - NYC
10. Petronas Towers - Kuala Lumpur


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

Liz L said:


> 2IFC was designed by Pelli? Doesn't seem like his style, somehow....
> 
> I have to admit that the knife-like, curving "blades" around the roof remind me of the VERY toothy mouth of some hungry deep sea critter looking for lunch, an impression reinforced by the way the tower curves in towards the top...


Agreed. When i think 2IFC, I think of a lamprey.


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks, mr storms - that makes the point very well....
EEYYUUCKKKK!!!!!!

I edited the post after you quoted, in a minor fit of college English major nit-picking...

Related point - maybe architects ought to take things like that into consideration??...

 Good point, Pengui....


> 9) Tribune Tower, Chicago
> 
> Amazing gothic skyscraper  This one must have been designed by some crazy evil mastermind... I love it !


  The _Skyscraper_ of Doctor Caligari (spelling!), perhaps???


----------



## Q8kuwait (Dec 9, 2005)

Empire State Building , NY










World Trade Center , NY 










Sears Tower , Chicago











Burj Dubai , Dubai










Liberation Tower , Kuwait City










CN Tower , Toronto 










Chrysler Building , NY










Petronas Tower , Kuala Lumpur 










Freedom Tower , NY










Eiffel Tower , Paris


----------



## Pengui (Jun 3, 2003)

Liz L said:


> Good point, Pengui....
> 
> The _Skyscraper_ of Doctor Caligari (spelling!), perhaps???


No idea, I didn't see the movie unfortunately ;-)
Where is _your_ top 10, by the way ? ^ ^


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

Pengui said:


> 9) Tribune Tower, Chicago
> 
> Amazing gothic skyscraper  This one must have been designed by some crazy evil mastermind... I love it !


LOL: I have never heard of Raymond Hood and John Howells being described as crazy eviil masterminds before! 

My own top ten:
1. Empire State Building - has best shape, restrained but good Art Deco details.

2. Chrysler Building - has best crown/spire, most flamboyant.

3. Fisher Building (1928, Detroit) - good shape, has lots of details; 25% of construction cost went into art and decoration. Great depression of 1929 unfortunately prevented planned expansion into a complex of three towers.

4. Wrigley Building - One of the most beautiful buildings in the world, day or night (giant floodlights light up the white facade).

5. Chicago Tribune Tower. Of the various old architectural styles that were grafted onto skyscrapers, gothic fits the best.

6. Carew Tower (Cincinnati, 1931) - Designed by same firm responsible for Empire State I believe. Its like a half scale Empire State.

7. Sears Tower - Tallest in US and first modern tower with setbacks.

8. Woolworth Building - Tallest building for 26 years and its gothic! (see comments on Tribune tower.

9. Guardian Building (1929, Detroit) - has best Art Deco detailing and use of color. The shape of the building is a bit unusual - like a cathedral extruded up to 40 stories.

10. The 2IFC in Honk Kong - one of the best shapes of the post-modern era or whatever they call the current design style. The slender proportion of this tower makes it look even taller.

It is hard to stop at 10, isn't it!


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

**CHUCKLE**  To tell you the truth, Pengui, I didn't either - I just rememberd the title from somewhere, and thought it "fit"... 

As for my top 10, please stay tuned while I gather a new collection of astounding & amazing adjectives, which I'll use to decorate some dazzling & profound thoughts...


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

Warsaw Trade Tower


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

No order really (Yeah, yeah, I know its biased and I don't care):

-Chicago-
Sears Tower
John Hancock Center
Two Prudential Plaza
Wrigley Building

-New York-
Chrysler Building
Seagram Building

-Hong Kong-
Bank of China Tower
Two International Finance Center

-Philadelphia-
One Liberty Place

-Taipei-
Taipei 101


----------



## gliwiczanin (Oct 29, 2005)

All of those buildings are great, it's hard to select only 10.
Maybe, I choose: Rondo 1 Warsaw, Warsaw Trade Tower, Chrysler NY, Bank of China HK, EDF Paris, Grand Arc Paris, BoA Seattle, Mayor and Bolsa in Mexico, Radiostacja Gliwice  (highest wooden tower in world).

Rondo 1 Warsaw, and Radiostracja Gliwice - below:


----------



## Imperial (Aug 22, 2004)

1. Bank of China, Hong Kong










2.Tour EDF, Paris










3. Taipei 101, Taipei










4. 2 IFC, Hong Kong.










5.Cheung Kong Centre, Hong Kong










6.Libeskid Tower, Warsaw










7. Petronas Towers - Kuala Lumpur










8. Sears Tower , Chicago










9. Rondo 1, Warsaw
by rcube









10. 111 South Wacker Drive, Chicago


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

1) Kingdom Center, Riyadh Saudi Arabia
2) Burj Al Arab, Dubai UAE
3) Diamond Tower, Manama Bahrain
4) Dubai Towers, Istanbul Turkey
5) Trump Tower, Chicago USA
6) Libeskind Tower, New York USA
7) HSBC Building, London UK
8) Al Hamra Tower, Kuwait City Kuwait
9) Bank of China Building, Hong Kong
10) New Dubai World Trade Center, Dubai UAE


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

AFter thought, I has not only order my top 10, but made it a top 20 lol
1. ESB NYC
2. Chrysler NYC
3. BOC HK
4. BOA Seattle
5. Sears Chicago
6. Petronas KL
7. Burj Al Arab Dubai
8. TransAmerica SF
9. US Bank LA
10. BOA Charlotte
--------
11. PPG Place Pittsburgh
12. 111 South Wacker Chicago
13. Central Plaza HK
14. Q1 Gold Coast
15. Time Warner Center NYC
16. Citigroup Tower NYC
17. Swiss Re London
18. Tour EDF Paris
19. BOA Miami
20. 1 Canada Square London


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

*1. One Atlantic Center - Atlanta*

This building has been my favorite since the time I first saw it. The night lighting, top, materials, and entrance are all top notch. A great example of 80's post modern architecture, and pays respect to my second favorite building, Tribune Tower.

*2. Tribune Tower*

Tribune Tower's top just kills me. It's an amazing building. Just look at it! 

*3. Woolworth Building - New York City*

This is just an over the top crazy orgasm. 

*4. Jewelers Building - Chicago*

This building just brings me a lot of good memories. For some reason I have a lot of dreams and feelings that take me back to here.

*5. Williams Tower - Houston*

This building is beautiful. I love how it stands alone and its glass and lights.

*6. Metropolitian Government Building - Tokyo*

Nuff' said.

*7. Messeturm - Frankfurt*

By now, we all know I'm in love with pyramidal rooves and spires. This tower is skinny and has an awesome top. The lighting is sweetass too.

*8. Bank of America Plaza - Atlanta*

I've always liked this one too since I saw it. The metal top is really neat, as well as its enormous size. The entrance is a plus, too.

*9. Sears Tower - Chicago*

Its size is what I like most.

*10. Lincoln Building - New York*

This one has a lot of charm.


----------



## redstar (Nov 24, 2004)

my top 10 favourites. (not in order)

1. Chrysler Building, NY
2. 2IFC, HK
3. Eureka Tower, MEL
4. Burj Al Arab Hotel, DUB
5. Q1 Tower, GC
6. Columbia Seafirst Centre, SEA
7. Emirates Towers, DUB
8. CN Tower, TOR
9. Rialto Towers, MEL
10. One Canada Square, LON

although everything has opposites - my top 10 most hated (not in order)

1. Taipei 101, TAI (definetly number 1)
2. Sears Tower, CHI
3. John Hancock Centre, CHI 
4. World Trade Centre (Pre 9/11), NY
5. Tokyo Tower, TOK
6. Sky Tower, AUC
7. Centrepoint Tower, SYD
8. St Marys Axe, LON
9. TransAmerica Pyramid, SF
10. Burj Dubai, DUB


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

BOC
2 IFC
Chrysler Building 
Q1 Tower
Burj al Arab
Dubai Towers
Centrepoint Tower
Torre Aghbar (At night only)
Cheung Kong Centre
Empire State Building


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

1) Sears Tower, Chicago
2) John Hancock Center, Chicago
3) Chrysler Buidling, NYC
4) Wrigley Building, Chicago
5) Empire State Building, NYC
6) One Liberty Place, Philadelphia
7) R.R. Donnelley, Chicago
8) Trump World Tower, NYC
9) 40 Wall Street, NYC
10) Book Tower, Detroit


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

1. Turning Torso - because I can see it through my window, plus it's definately one of the best designed skyscrapers in the world.









2. Bank of China, Hong Kong
3. Chrysler Building, NYC
4. Jin Mao, Shanghai
5. CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou
6. SwissRe, London
7. Tour EDB, Paris
8. Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen
9. ESB, NYC
10. Baiyoke II, Bangkok


----------



## Mr.Skyscraper (Jun 28, 2004)

1.) John Hancock, Chicago
2.) Sears Tower, Chicago
3.) Empire State Building, NYC
4.) Turnin Torso, Malmo
5.) Wrigley Building, Chicago
6.) Tribune Tower, Chicago
7.) Chrysler Building, NYC
8.) Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong
9.) Trump Intl. Tower and Hotel, Chicago (under construction)
10.) Petronas Towers, Kuala Lampur


----------



## ''NO SOY DE AQUI'' (Nov 28, 2005)

1- TORRE MAYOR
















2-BURJ AL ARAB
3-TURNING TORSO
4-BANK OF CHINA
5-PETRONAS
6-TAIPEI 101
7-KINGDOM CENTER
8-SEARS TOWER
9-EMPIRE STATE
10-THE CENTER HONG KONG


----------



## BoCHK (Jan 9, 2006)

My personal Top Ten in no particular order (revised):

> Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong
> Chrysler Building, New York
> Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
> Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen
> Two International Finance Centre, Hong Kong
> Empire State Building, New York
> Sears Tower, Chicago
> John Hancock Center, Chicago
> Central Plaza, Hong Kong
> HSBC Headquarters, Hong Kong

Honorable Mention:

> Taipei 101
> The Centre, Hong Kong
> Burj Al-Arab, Dubai
> Rockefeller Center, New York
> US Bank Tower, Los Angeles


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mine 

1) Bank Of China (Hong Kong)
2) Empire State Building (New York)
3) 2-IFC (Hong Kong)
4) Chrysler Building (New York)
5) US Bank Tower (Los Angeles)
6) Cityhall Tower (Tokyo)
7) HSBC Building (Hong Kong)
8) Swiss Re (London)
9) The Centre (Hong Kong)
10) Messeturm (Frankfurt)


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

01 2 IFC (Hong Kong)
02 Bank of America Tower (Charlotte)
03 Burj al Arab (Dubai)
04 Chrysler Building (NYC)
05 Symphony tower (Atlanta)
06 Bank of China tower (Hong Kong)
07 Hearst Tower (Charlotte)
08 225 South Sixth (Minneapolis)
09 Petronas (Kuala Lumpur)
10 Westend Strabe (Frankfurt)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

top 10 not in order

Landmark tower (yokohama)
Metropolitian Government Building tower (Tokyo)
Roppongi hill tower (Tokyo)
NTT Docomo tower (tokyo)
Tokyo Opera city Tower (Tokyo)
2 IFC (Hong Kong)
Swiss Re (London)
One Canada square (London)
Kingdom Center (Riyadh) 
Torre Mayor (Mexico city)


----------



## dom (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Chrysler Building, NYC (Enough said.) 

2. Empire State Building, NYC (The classic skyscraper silhouette.) 

3. Petronas Towers, KL (Islamic masterpieces. Simple jawdropping at night.)

4. Bank of China, Hong Kong (An audacious crystalline geometric thrust to the sky)

5. John Hancock Centre, Chicago (It means business!)

6. Woolworth Building, NYC - (Timeless. The Mozart of skyscrapers.)

7. HSBC Tower, Hong Kong (High Tech perfection. Still looks state of the art.)

8. Swiss Re Tower, London (Breathakingly original. A cheeky companion to the masculine Natwest Tower and complements St Pauls Dome in the best possible way).

9. Umeda Sky Building, Osaka (A funky piece of deconstructivist architecture by Hiroshi Hara with seriously scary escalators!)

I've included a few photos of this one as its not as famous as it should be. 





































10. Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt (The first eco-scraper.)


----------

